# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  cách kết nốii biến tần Best với nc studio v8

## HẢI

v5 thì em biết, v8 thì em không biết,,,,


và cách cài đặt thông số trên biến tần luôn ạ

----------


## HẢI

em hiểu như thế này đúng không ạ; S1 với DCM nối với nhau là on spindle (có giống COM với X1  không ạ)

----------


## HẢI

cổngbiến tần best ạ

----------


## chílan

ok bác, làm theo rồi mà chưa thử

----------

